# Does anyone need Vin's Social Security Number?



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

*Once I get Massphatness's SS it I'll give it you!! It's the only way I am going to be able to get back at him in the manner he deserves!!! Im in this cool 50 state box pass that ChasDen is running - there are still states open by the way*
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=15598.

* I should have known something was up....Vin was passing to me. I get the box today, open it, and the first thing I see is a bag labeled "To George". Inside the bag was this incredible selection!!*









* RASS
SC El Principe
Illusione 88
Tat Black
Unknown Soldier (Punch?)

Vin didn't include a note (something he has chastised others for ) so I'm not sure what the last one is. The Black has already been smoked and was very good. :tu Thank you very much Vin....but My God man you shouldn't have sent me those smokes......it ruined my studying....I went outside and smoked the Black and stopped studying for the rest of the day *:r


----------



## 4thtry (Feb 24, 2008)

DAMN Vin. You don't play around

Awesome hit. Well deserved target!


----------



## ChasDen (Dec 12, 2007)

Using my box pass as a way to sneak in bombs behind enemy lines will not be tolerated ! 

Unless of course I get 1/2 :r

That Vin is a sneaky bastage !!

Chas


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

How's come you knuckleheads are sending the box to the same state???
At this rate, this pass should last forever. 
I didn't sign up since PA was already taken, maybe I should go check the rules. 
Nice work, Vinnie. :tu


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

HA! That was great! SUCKER!!!

Oh wait, I'm next on that list... that was a terrible thing Vin did, shame on you. 

Gotta admit that it was a cool way to sneak a bomb in, though. :ss

Someone really needs to hit him with a Mankini run.


----------



## ChasDen (Dec 12, 2007)

shilala said:


> How's come you knuckleheads are sending the box to the same state???
> At this rate, this pass should last forever.
> I didn't sign up since PA was already taken, maybe I should go check the rules.
> Nice work, Vinnie. :tu


Shush, George is doing Rhode Island since no one signed up for it and he lives part time there, or has family there or drove thought there once  J/K.

Hey how much of your beads do I need for a 28 ct wine cooler?

Chas


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

I just pooped a little :dr:dr


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

The unbanded stick is a late 90's Diplomatico.

Enjoy, my friend!


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

WHAT A DIRTBAG!!!

When you get his SS# please PM me with it!



Al :ss


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

massphatness said:


> The unbanded stick is a late 90's Diplomatico.
> 
> Enjoy, my friend!


Ahh OK, I knew the unbanded part after that I was clueless. Thanks Vin! :tu



shilala said:


> How's come you knuckleheads are sending the box to the same state???
> At this rate, this pass should last forever.
> I didn't sign up since PA was already taken, maybe I should go check the rules.
> Nice work, Vinnie. :tu


Needed someone from RI and I was born and grew up there till I graduated from college. Rest of my family is still there so I offered to cover RI. So no worries I was covering RI not Western MA. This was cleared through ChasDen under the small state proximity birthright clause. Of course we are knuckleheads still.....

Hey you're not even in the pass so butt out Buster!!! :ss


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

ahc4353 said:


> WHAT A DIRTBAG!!!
> 
> When you get his SS# please PM me with it!
> 
> Al :ss


Sounds like trouble!!!!! :mn:mn:mn


----------



## stearns-cl (Feb 27, 2008)

:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr

every one of those sticks looks amazing. dont worry about his ss, theres nothing to steal, he's at limit for his credit card from all the cigar buying he does. NICE HIT VIN!!!

stearns


----------



## Av8tor152d (May 11, 2008)

Very Nice!


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

Wowo Vin strikes again...he's getting a bit rampid...maybe we should do soemthing about that? :ss


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

Hey Vin looks like you need to get "Life lock". :tu


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

mugen910 said:


> Wowo Vin strikes again...he's getting a bit rampid...maybe we should do soemthing about that? :ss


:gn Easy, Fireball ...


----------



## MikeyC (Nov 27, 2007)

Wow! Vin is dropping some pretty heavy artillery these days. :gn

I remember when he first joined CS and was bombing people with Ghurkas. :r


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

Atta boy Vin. I always love seeing the destruction you cause and it was even better for me cause you took out George!! If only you would have sent him a Candela wrapper smoke, those are his favorites.:tu


Great Hit


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

gwc4sc said:


> Atta boy Vin. I always love seeing the destruction you cause and it was even better for me cause you took out George!! If only you would have sent him a Candela wrapper smoke, those are his favorites.:tu
> 
> Great Hit


uu


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

gwc4sc said:


> Atta boy Vin. I always love seeing the destruction you cause and it was even better for me cause you took out George!! If only you would have sent him a Candela wrapper smoke, those are his favorites.:tu
> 
> Great Hit


Candelas are not my favorites!!! I smoked one at your cyber-herf Gary and I thought it was good for a change of pace. Good to have one in your humi when you want something a little different.....but definitely not my favorites.


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Man!!! I was out of town for a few days Herfing with the BABOTL!!!

This was one sweet bomb Vin!!! Knuckle-head hit Knukfu-head!!!:chk


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

dwhitacre said:


> .... Vin!!! Knuckle-head ....


Hehe glad I didn't call him that!


----------



## JordanWexler (Mar 29, 2008)

Nice hit Vin! Don't pay attention to all the haters! :mn


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

I was not going to give this up but..............here it is:

000-00-0001


I'm not sayin' Vin's old, I'm just sayin'.


:ss


----------

